# A very appropriate name for this shrub...



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Whoever named this shrub hit the nail on the head. This is a Beautyberry bush my wife planted out front. I think it must take a couple years to get going because this is the first time I've noticed the berries. When the sun hits it just right, they look almost look metallic. It's an awesome bush!


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Berry Kewl.


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

the picture makes it look like they've been photoshopped! Pretty neat looking.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Wow, that is sweet! Save me some berries, I will plant them.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Yep Beautyberry ''Callicarpa dichotoma'' 'Early Amethyst' A great old fashion shrub... not used to often any more... if you get in to some of the older neighbor hoods or around old farms.. you will see them... a very common shrub some 30+ years ago... the same with Beauty Bush '' Kolkwitzia amabilis ''


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Wow John, I have to agree with the above post...it looks like it's photo shopped...that is a very vibrant colored berry....have you tried using them as bait?

Marc


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

LOL

I bet in a pinch they just might work Marc. 

John


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Critters get to the berries yet? Any recent shots sans foliage?


----------

